# Volunteer job application for any gay furry YIFF artists in need



## Max User (Jul 16, 2016)

*Greetings! My name is Max.* So recently I've been looking into a volunteer job just for the fun and experience and being able to work with great artists. I will work for free at any time of the day when applicable. The reason why i want to volunteer is to pass the time, learn things from others, and have fun whilst doing one of my favorite activities. *I would like to apply for an English writer/commentator *for the artist to help them work on things such as comics, text bubbles and grammar/spelling mistakes which are a bit common. I believe that artists are already put at hard work to get their art done but then they have to go off and write and think of a script; i would love to take that job off their hands.

*A little bit about my self: *I am a beginner in the computer art sector and it has started to become one of my hobbies; i've been thinking about getting Adobe Photoshop and I also have a wacom intous tablet for art on the computer. Some of my hobbies include, video gaming(On PC), custom building PCs, sexual RP, technology, and a bit of art.

At the moment i do take high level English classes and i out perform in the sector of creative writing. Speaking of writing I would also like to point out that many of my friends do find that i am a master in sexual RP and communication. I do tend to be very touchy with guys and very very detailed in what i say; with that said id also like to point out that i am 100% gay and i do have a massive fetish for dicks.

*Contact information: 
Skype: maxjet2012 
or <)(Max Of  The World)(>*
Skype does tend to be rude about notifying me of notifications 
*Google Hangouts: Max User (skylineinc.mc@gmail.com)
Email: skylineinc.mc@gmail.com
Kik: Max User (NeonShadow1)

Conclusion:* If you're looking for a brief paragraph here it is. I want to work for a great artist that creates gay furry YIFF art and who is in need of a helping hand in writing high level and top quality text and super descriptive commentary. I will be working for free at most times of the day and i will be looking into a adobe photoshop subscription for better quality and easy sharing between artists that use photoshop as well. I am a very friendly gay guy that loves to be with others and help out and wants to get experience from artists. 

Thank you all very much for looking into this and thank  you for your time! I hope to hear from someone! If you have any questions go ahead and contact me or reply on this forum and ill get back to you as soon as i can! If any of you have any artist you know who's looking for a helping hand please do share with me, thank you!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

Well this is certainly something different

B- for effort; something I've never seen


----------



## Ursso (Aug 8, 2016)

Pretty cool stuffs here c:


----------



## ScentedBones (Aug 8, 2016)

Max User said:


> Speaking of writing I would also like to point out that many of my friends do find that i am a master in sexual RP and communication. I do tend to be very touchy with guys and very very detailed in what i say; with that said id also like to point out that i am 100% gay and i do have a massive fetish for dicks.



The story of my life.


----------

